# Venustus?? right or wrong



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

after seeing some other pics it made me doubt what he is just wanted to make sure since i was going to get some females for him[/img]


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

what throws me off is when i look at livingstonii an the pics of some venustus i see have a blue head which makes me confused lol


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is indeed a venestus.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Mature males have a blue head.


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> It is indeed a venestus.


ok koo thanks
how come i seen pics of some with blue heads is that just better genes or male an female?


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

etcbrown said:


> Mature males have a blue head.


so by looking at the pic could you say male or female or would i have to vent them? i think i kinda just answer my question by reading an refreshing my memory im starting to think the ones i have are females since they are a decent size right now about 3 inches. since i only have two of them (bout to get more real soon) could they be males? an if i got females would they get the blue head or or should i vent them just to be on the safe side so i dont end up with just all females

and thank you for the replies


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

etcbrown said:


> im starting to think the ones i have are females since they are a decent size right now about 3 inches.


Don't judge too quickly. Wait a little longer. I have a male that didn't start to show blue until he was closer to 4". If you feel confident venting, then by all means go ahead and do it, but I wouldn't assume that your fish is female just because color hasn't turned yet. Good luck.


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

bma57 said:


> Don't judge too quickly. Wait a little longer. I have a male that didn't start to show blue until he was closer to 4". If you feel confident venting, then by all means go ahead and do it, but I wouldn't assume that your fish is female just because color hasn't turned yet. Good luck.


ill wait a while i dont feel like catching them lol
thank you


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Is it just me, or is their a sparkle of blue in the lip? My male got his first blue sheen in the lip.


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

there is blue on his lip


----------



## steve426 (Nov 23, 2008)

The blue on my male started on his lips as well.


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

steve426 said:


> The blue on my male started on his lips as well.


how long did it take to go all the way?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

mine is 5" now with a completely blue head


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

There is some blue around the eye as well. Probably a male.
Chubby little guy too!
Looks good.

Boom


----------

